# Trolling Geschwindigkeit reduzieren!



## Hohensinn (21. November 2011)

Hallo,

mein Boot fährt laut gps im Standgas 2,5-2,75knoten.

Wie kann ich die Geschwindigkeit reduzieren, damit ich bei Bedarf noch langsamer Schleppen kann oder ich bei einen Drill eines besseren Fisches den Wasserdruck veringern kann!

- anderen Prob? mit kleinerer Steigung, habe jetzt einen Alu mit 13,25*17, was würde eine 15er Steigung bringen?

- Driftsäcke: Welche genau (Empfehlung), wie funktioniert das mit einen Driftsack? Mit zwei ist es mir klar, aber mit einen? Zieht das Boot nicht auf eine Seite!

Mein Boot ist 5,4m lang und ca. 850kg schwer ohne Besatzung!

Gruß und Danke Walter


----------



## HD4ever (21. November 2011)

*AW: Trolling Geschwindigkeit reduzieren!*

moin ... mit meiner Orginalschraube war ich auch immer zu schnell mit meinem DF70
hab dann nen kleineren montiert und komme nun auf 2-2,5 kn runter. weiß nun nur grad nicht ob von 17'' auf 15'' runter oder von 15'' auf 13 '' ;+
muß man halt nur bei Hebel_aufn_Tisch aufpassen das man den Motor nicht überdreht.
kenne sonst auch nur die Möglichkeit Driftsäcke zu verwenden.
könnte mir vorstellen das *ein* D.S. den Kursverlauf des Bootes ändert, aber sollte dann doch halt durch ne Kurskorrektur auszugleichen sein - oder halt 2 verwenden


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. November 2011)

*AW: Trolling Geschwindigkeit reduzieren!*

Hallo,
Speed ist natürlich das Ding überhaupt beim schleppen. Für mich wichtiger als alle anderen Gerätediskussionen.
Driftsäcke gibts sehr schöne von Zebco. Die kleineren dürften bis 6m Bootslänge reichen.
Natürlich beeinträchtigt ein Sack auf einer Seite etwas den Geradeauslauf. Ein AP stellt sich aber schnell drauf ein. Es ist bei nur einem Driftsack angeraten, diesen stets auf der Windseite
zu verwenden. Dadurch unterstützt er den AP.
Wieviel bei welchem Boot nun die Reduzierung beträgt muß man ausprobieren.
Ich werde in der kommenden Saison ein weiteres Instrument einsetzen um den Speed noch besser zu kontrollieren: Eine Zusatzeinrichtung an meiner Fernsteuerung, die eine wesentlich
genauere Dosierund des Gaszuges ermöglicht ( unter 50 U/min ) und dazu auch das ständige selbständige verstellen des Gaszuges verhindert. Ein pfiffiges Teil und wesentlich preiswerter, als es die Motorenhersteller anbieten..
Petri


----------



## HD4ever (21. November 2011)

*AW: Trolling Geschwindigkeit reduzieren!*

hört sich gut an Hans .... 
wolltest mir dazu doch nochmal Infos zukommen lassen |supergri
danke


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. November 2011)

*AW: Trolling Geschwindigkeit reduzieren!*

Jau,
das Teil ist soeben zu Hause per DHL angekommen. Ich werds bald einbauen und mal laufen lassen. Berichte dann.
Petri


----------



## HD4ever (22. November 2011)

*AW: Trolling Geschwindigkeit reduzieren!*

alles klar !!! viel Erfolg ! #6


----------



## Fishaholic (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Trolling Geschwindigkeit reduzieren!*

Eine andere Art wäre auch gewesen eine art Trimmklappe zu befestigen, die hinter die Schraube "klappt.
hier mal ein Beispiellink: 
*appy Troller®  bedeutet einen wesentlichen Fortschritt für das sportive Fischen mit der  Schleppleine. In der Position "unten" bremst das Gerät auch mit  schwersten Maschinen ausgestattete Fahrzeuge auf die Geschwindigkeit,  die für die Beute unter Wasser so verführerisch ist. Bei  Reisegeschwindigkeit in Position "hoch", erhöht der Happy Troller® zudem  noch die Stabilität des Fahrzeuges.*
 *Art.-No.* *für Motoren* *DA461* für Aussenborder von 10 -50PShttp://1.2.3.9/bmi/www.lindemann-kg.de/images/bilder/k13/da461.jpg
http://1.2.3.9/bmi/www.lindemann-kg.de/images/bilder/k13/da461.jpg


----------

